# Venting of a microwave oven into attic.



## BobLink (Sep 7, 2009)

I just replaced a microwave oven in the kitchen and all went well. I told my wife I wanted to make sure it was venting well so I started to climb on the house to "see"/ "hear"/ "feel" how it was venting/ exhausting from the kitchen. My wife told me that there was no vent that went outside thru the roof-- and she was right. She said the vent was in the attic and again, she was right. Anyway, I went into the attic and saw a nice vent line going from over the microwave up to but not out of the roof. From where I viewed did not see any inside openings on the vent plimbing-- although I did not climb over to the vent and look on the "backside". My question is: should the exhaust vent plumbing be "vented" inside the attic--- ie should there be holes or luvers or a flapper opening where the exhaust fume can escape into the attic? Any replies to this question would be appreciated. I am an older gentelman; but still capable of getting around pretty good.


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

The vent should be vented outside, not into the attic. The make roof vents that accept the vent lines from the microwave.. Also the plumbing vents should also go through the roof.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Plumbing vents should 100% go either thru the roof or out & up a wall beyond the roof line

Microwave vent should also exit the attic
Exhaust does contain moisture & you do not want to exhaust moisture into the attic


----------

